# my new gun



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

a little 490 graco.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice! How do you like it?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Can this spray unreduced 2 part epoxy? (The thickness of carpet glue).


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

JanS said:


> Very nice! How do you like it?


I was actually impressed for how small it is, It kept up with me on a exteroir.

The reason I bought it was becuase of the weight, its only half the weight of my 695. 48# vs 108#.

Alot easier to load it into the back of the truck.

Niko, whats its efflux time and zahn cup number?

It most likly would not be able to do it, as its designed for mainly latex. Its just a baby pump( atleast by my standards, I have 3 that are larger then it)


----------

